# Workable, but certainly not great.



## Howie

I got the same machine and agree with you review 100%. Good job.


----------



## dhazelton

I look at some of the equipment in HF and pull handles or slide miter gauges and everything is just so sloppy. My only purchase of something there with a motor was DOA, so I stick to name brands. They do have a very cheap 120 volt DC inverter stick welder that is supposed to be fantastic if you have any welding needs.


----------



## dbhost

They do some real gems, this isn't exactly one of them. However it's far from being a total waste. It's not a bad tool, it's just got some design quirks… A little brain power, and some tinkering and I have a fully functional mortising machine that I can afford. Hard to argue with that… The M&T joints come out nice and tight, and exactly where I want them. What more can I ask for the price?


----------



## StumpyNubs

This tool can actually be quite nice if you take time to upgrade it. I am doing an episode on Blue Collar Woodworking this summer on it.

The best upgrade you can make is a new table and fence hold-down system. I made my table a lot longer, then I installed a couple pieces of short T-Track perpendicular to the fence. I drilled holes through the alluminum fence base and ran bolts through and into that T-Track. This allows you to securely lock the fence and attached hold-down in place, great improving this machine.

The gear breaking is not as common as the screw that attaches the gear setup it to the handle. Fortunately you can replace it with a better one if it does break. That's what I did.

While the chisels work well, they dull quickly. In time you may want to upgrade them one at a time to better ones.

My biggest gripe is the motor is a little under-powered and this leads to stalling once in a while if a big chip gets caught inside the hollow chisel. This can be minimized with proper chisel setup.

I think if you make the upgrades you'll be glad you bought it. *dhazelton *is missing out on a lot of potential HF Gems. Sometimes they take a bit of tuning and upgrading, but there are some tools in there that can save you a bundle! In fact I will be doind a whole series of episodes on HF gems!


----------



## dbhost

Let me know when you post it. I would love to see the upgrades to it. It really does work nice. The major drawback is the hold down / fence design…

I hold fast and true to what I have said before. A cheap tool and developed skills can go a lot further to excellent wood working results than expensive tools and no skills… The HF haters will always hate HF. And there are those that hate anything less than Powermatic. I would absolutely LOVE to have a shop full of PM gold, but let's face realities, it's just not in the budget for me…


----------



## davidroberts

David - The HF shop lives on!!!. Got my HF dust collector up and running and on sale plus a 20% coupon, well worth it. Does the HF mortiser still have the 2.3A motor. That could be a limiting factor, but doable. Slow and Steady. As you know, the biggest limiting factors on all these base model benchtop mortisers, Delta, Jet, etc., is the hold down and fence system. The fence system is so finicky to set up, and the hold down is usually in the way. Unfortunately, only the Powermatic and maybe one or two others use the rack and pinion fence and double lock system on the table. Rockler carried a table replacement with the double lock system but it is discontinued. You could make one for a quarter of the price anyways.

I have the basic Jet mortiser and I posted the link below of a fence/hold down upgrade (by others, not mine) elsewhere. It applies to all standard bench mortisers with the sliding fence and hold down. Best thing is HF has a cross-sliding vice for a good price, and usable after you clean it up and file the burrs and ways. There are several others for under $80 on Amazon, see the Shop Fox offering. Worth a look.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze6zvlk/id12.html


----------



## dbhost

Yeah, it's a 2.3 amp motor in it. No speed demon for sure, but I haven't found that to be a limiting factor in the slightest…


----------



## davidroberts

Slow and Steady. That's about 1/4 hp. Besides, just how bigger does a mortise need to be?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I used to think you used a mortiser to cut bug square holes. Not true. You do cut a full sized hole on the first plunge, but then you just nibble away at the edge as you make it longer and wider. Just because it has a half inch chisel doesn't mean every plunge should remove a half inch of stock. This technique will go a long way to overcoming the power limitations of this machine.


----------



## DIYaholic

You so smart Stumpy! Always reminding us of better/correct way to do stuff.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. I'm in the market for a morticer but it will be a while yet because my next piece of equipment will be a planer. It's hard to save up the money.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## davidroberts

When you consider the standard mortise used for tables, cabinets, etc, say 1/4 or 3/8", with a 3/16 or so reveal in nominal 5/8 stock, then the 6 amp Jet motor sounds like overkill. Anything bigger that 3/4" or so, I would consider a double mortise, or cut it with a router. Unless you have a good bench mortiser setup, i.e. fence and hold down, a router with a jig is the way to go, for some. The benchtop mortiser is a one trick pony and takes up valuable space in a small shop. Heck, anyone want to buy my mortiser?


----------



## Purrmaster

I'm thinking of getting one of these. Does it come with a variety of hollow chisels included or do you have to get them separately?


----------



## dbhost

The chisels are included. 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 inch.


----------



## Purrmaster

May I ask how it is you sharpen the chisels? I've seen them at Harbor freight and they don't look like something I could sharpen with my Worksharp or honing guide and sandpaper.

If one of these things goes on sale I'm going to get it. Mortises are driving me crazy.


----------



## dbhost

You need a mortise chisel honing / sharpening tool. Rockler sells one for about $50.00
Peachtree has a set for about $30.00


----------



## Purrmaster

Thank you!


----------



## MrRon

If it were not for HF, I wouldn't be able to afford a mortiser at all. Sure it has imperfections, but any person with some mechanical savvy can turn this sow's ear into a silk purse; well maybe not silk, but you know what I mean.


----------



## dbhost

Don't get me wrong, it is certainly a very workable machine. I guess I could have saved up for a more expensive machine, but in all honesty, I don't see the need…


----------

